# اثبت وجودك بأية من الكتاب المقدس



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2018)

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، 
لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
(إنجيل يوحنا 3: 16)​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2018)

أنا هو نور العالم . 
من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة
 يوحنا 8 : 12​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)

(أحبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم 
أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم صلوا لأجل المسيئين اليكم )​


----------



## انت مهم (23 يوليو 2018)

كل الة صورت ضدك لا تنجح....اشعياء 54_17


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)

(ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه)​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2018)

"آية (1 كو 13: 4): الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ، "


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2018)

تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقيالي الأحمال  وانا أريحكم​


----------



## انت مهم (25 يوليو 2018)

لان محبة المال اصل لكل الشرور.....تيمو 6_10


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)

الرب لى راع فلا يعوزنى شي​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)

استطيع كل شي في المسيح الذي يقويني"+​


----------



## انت مهم (26 يوليو 2018)

اتبعوا السلام مع الجميع والقداسة التي بدونها لن يرى احد الرب....عبرانيين 12_14


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2018)

لاتدينو كي لا تدانو بالكيل الذي تكال يكالو الكم​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2018)

انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة 
من أمن بي وان مات فسيحيا​


----------



## انت مهم (27 يوليو 2018)

لأننا نحن لا يمكننا ان لا نتكلم بما راْينا وسمعنا .....اعمال 4_20


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2018)

من لاياخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2018)

ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات 
بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات (إنجيل متى 7: 21) ​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)

ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. 
 متى 28 : 20​


----------



## انت مهم (30 يوليو 2018)

أخيرا أيها الاخوة افرحوا اكملوا تعزوا اهتموا اهتماماً واحداً عيشوا بالسلام .....2كور 13_11


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)

دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ 
لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ"​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)

دَعَوْتُكَ يَا رَبُّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ. بَسَطْتُ إِلَيْكَ يَدَيَّ.(سفر المزامير 88: 9)​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)

امَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ، 
وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. 
فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.(إنجيل متى 6: 6)​


----------



## انت مهم (1 أغسطس 2018)

كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق. كل الأشياء تحل لي ولكن ليس كل الأشياء تبني....1كور 10_23


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)

(إنجيل متى 6: 34) فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي الْيَوْمَ شَرُّهُ.​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أغسطس 2018)

لا اخزى لأنى عليك توكلت 

(مز20:25)


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)

اكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ كَمَا أَوْصَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ، لِكَيْ تَطُولَ أَيَّامُكَ، وَلِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكَ خَيْرٌ علَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ (سفر التثنية 5: 16)​


----------



## انت مهم (3 أغسطس 2018)

وانا قلت في طمانينتي لا اتزعزع الى الابد.....30_6


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)

دَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاذْهَبْ وَنَادِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ.(إنجيل لوقا 9: 60)​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)

كل الكتاب موحى به من الله 
ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر.
تيموثاوس الثانية 3: 16​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)

تَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ + ـ€   
( متى 11 : 29 )​


----------



## انت مهم (4 أغسطس 2018)

انقذني ونجني من ايدي الغرباء الذين تكلمت افواههم بالباطل ويمينهم يمين كذب.....مزامير 144_11


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)

«اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. - متى 7: 7​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)

صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ. تسالونيكي 5: 17​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)

لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَا تَطْلُبُونَهُ حِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ فَآمِنُوا أَنْ تَنَالُوهُ فَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ.
مرقس 11: 24​


----------



## انت مهم (6 أغسطس 2018)

لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الاب....1يوحنا 2_15


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 6) لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالدُّعَاءِ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، لِتُعْلَمْ طِلْبَاتُكُمْ لَدَى اللهِ.​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)

(إنجيل متى 4: 4) فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ، 
بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللهِ».​


----------



## Obadiah (9 أغسطس 2018)

*4  وَرَاءَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ تَسِيرُونَ، وَإِيَّاهُ تَتَّقُونَ،  وَوَصَايَاهُ تَحْفَظُونَ، وَصَوْتَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ، وَإِيَّاهُ  تَعْبُدُونَ، وَبِهِ تَلْتَصِقُونَ.
...............
**16 فَاخْتِنُوا غُرْلَةَ قُلُوبِكُمْ، وَلاَ تُصَلِّبُوا رِقَابَكُمْ بَعْدُ.*
*17  لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ،  الإِلهُ الْعَظِيمُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمَهِيبُ الَّذِي لاَ يَأْخُذُ  بِالْوُجُوهِ وَلاَ يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً.*
*18 الصَّانِعُ حَقَّ الْيَتِيمِ وَالأَرْمَلَةِ، وَالْمُحِبُّ الْغَرِيبَ لِيُعْطِيَهُ طَعَامًا وَلِبَاسًا.*
*19 فَأَحِبُّوا الْغَرِيبَ لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.*
*20 الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ تَتَّقِي. إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُ، وَبِهِ تَلْتَصِقُ، وَبِاسْمِهِ تَحْلِفُ.*
*21 هُوَ فَخْرُكَ، وَهُوَ إِلهُكَ الَّذِي صَنَعَ مَعَكَ تِلْكَ الْعَظَائِمَ وَالْمَخَاوِفَ الَّتِي أَبْصَرَتْهَا عَيْنَاكَ.*
*22 سَبْعِينَ نَفْسًا نَزَلَ آبَاؤُكَ إِلَى مِصْرَ، وَالآنَ قَدْ جَعَلَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ فِي الْكَثْرَةِ.*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (9 أغسطس 2018)

44. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ

هذا أجمل ما تعلمته من المسيح ومن أخلاقه وسيرته  العطرة â‌¤

والذي جعلت المسيح أكثر شخصية أحبها على الإطلاق


----------



## انت مهم (10 أغسطس 2018)

من قال انه في النور وهو يبغض اخاه فهو الى الان في الظلمة ....1يوحنا 2_9


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> 44. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ
> 
> هذا أجمل ما تعلمته من المسيح ومن أخلاقه وسيرته  العطرة â‌¤
> 
> والذي جعلت المسيح أكثر شخصية أحبها على الإطلاق


احسنت احمد اختيارك هذه الاية فرحت جداا بمشاركتك 
نور المسيح يملاء قلبك وحياتك امييين يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)

وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً: إِنِ اتَّفَقَ اثْنَانِ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ فِي أَيِّ شَيْءٍ يَطْلُبَانِهِ فَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ لَهُمَا مِنْ قِبَلِ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، ​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)

وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ 
إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، 
الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ.​


----------



## انت مهم (11 أغسطس 2018)

افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضا افرحوا ....فيلبي 4_4


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)

أَستَطيعُ كُلَّ شيَءٍ بِذاكَ الَّذي يُقوِّيني. فيلبي 4: 13​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2018)

«اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. -  متى 7: 7​


----------



## أَمَة (15 أغسطس 2018)

*الَّذِي يُشْبعُ بِالْخَيْرِ عُمْرَكِ، فَيَتَجَدَّدُ مِثْلَ النَّسْرِ شَبَابُكِ. *
(مزمور 103 عدد 5)


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 أغسطس 2018)

مراحمه هى جديده فى كل صباح (مراثى ارميا23:3)


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)

الساكن في ستر العلي في ظل القدير يبيت 
 مزمور 91​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)

سلاما أترك لكم. سلامي أعطيكم.
يوحنا 14 : 27​


----------



## انت مهم (16 أغسطس 2018)

من يحب التاديب يحب المعرفة ومن يبغض التوبيخ فهو بليد......أمثال 12_1


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2018)

متى 5: 11 طوبى لكم اذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)

تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وانا أريحكم.
متى 28:11​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2018)

الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على إنسان.
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2018)

عند دعائي استجب لي يا إله بري. 
في الضيق رحبت لي. تراءف علي واسمع صلاتي.
 (
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 أغسطس 2018)

لا اخزى لأنى عليك توكلت
(مزمور20:25)


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)

صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ. تسالونيكي 5: 17​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)

جعت فأطعمتموني. عطشت فسقيتموني 
(متى 35:25).​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2018)

*الله محبة ومن يثبت في المحبة
**يثبت في الله والله فيه"
(1يو 16:4)*​*

*


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2018)

*"*
*أولئك صرخوا،*​*
 والرب سمع، 
ومن كل شدائدهم أنقذهم"
(مزمور17:43)​*


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2018)

*"طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ،
 لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ" 
(إنجيل متى 5: 9)*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أغسطس 2018)

انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان (رو1:2)


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)

توكل على الرب بكل قلبك، 
وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد 
*في كل طرقك اعرفه، 
وهو يقوم سبلك"
(أمثال 5:3) *​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)

*"لُقْمَةٌ يَابِسَةٌ وَمَعَهَا سَلاَمَةٌ، 
خَيْرٌ مِنْ بَيْتٍ مَلآنٍ ذَبَائِحَ 
مَعَ خِصَامٍ"
 (أمثال 17: 10)*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)

*"اَللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، 
وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، 
يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ" 
(رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 16)*​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)

*"لاَ تَخَفْ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمْ وَلاَ تَسْكُتْ،
 لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ، 
وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ، 
لأَنَّ لِي شَعْبًا كَثِيرًا فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ" 
(سفر أعمال الرسل 18: 9، 10)*​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)

*"فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ، 
صَابِرِينَ فِي الضَّيْقِ، 
مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ" 
(رسالة رومية 12: 12)*​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)

​​*













​


​​​​​​"إن كان العالم يبغضكم فأعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم"
(يو 18:15)​

*


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*"وَلَكِنْ قًبل كُلِّ شَيْءٍ 
لِتَكُنْ مَحَبَّتُكُمْ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ شَدِيدَةً،
 لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ تَسْتُرُ كَثْرَةً مِنَ الْخَطَايَا"*
* (1 بطرس 8:4)*​


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)

أستمع يا رب وارحمني ، يا رب كُن معيناً لي . 
المزمور  ظ£ظ  : ظ،ظ ​


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)

​*لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنَه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية"

​​*(يوحنا16:3)​​​


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)

لأننا إن عشنا فللرب نعيش، وإن متنا فللرب نموت. 
فإن عشنا وإن متنا فللرب نحن 
   رومية  14 : 8​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)

​
​مَن لا يحمل صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني ..
أنجيل متى ١٠ / ٣٨​


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)

فكونوا حكماء كالحيات، وبسطاء كالحمام (متى  16:10).​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)

لأن محبة الله قد إنسكبت في قلوبنا 
بالروح القدس المعطى لنا"
 (رو5: 5 )
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)

يوحنا 6:51
أَنَا الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. 
إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أُقَدِّمُهُ أَنَا، هُوَ جَسَدِي، أَبْذُلُهُ لِكَيْ يَحْيَا الْعَالَمُ».​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)

ترنمي ايتها السماوات ، وابتهجي ايتها الارض .
 لتشد الجبال بترنم، لأن الرب قد عزى شعبه ، على بائسيه يترحم " 
اشعياء 13 : 49​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)

المزامير 4:8
بِسَلاَمٍ أَضْطَجِعُ وَأَنَامُ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ يَا رَبُّ 
تُنْعِمُ عَلَيَّ بِالطُّمَأْنِينَةِ وَالسَّلاَمِ.​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)

وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ.

العبرانيين  ٦: ١٢​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)

لاتخافو قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب الذي يصنعه لكم اليوم
( خروج 14 : 13 )​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)

انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. تَقَوَّ وَلْيَتَشَجَّعْ قَلْبُكَ. وَانْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ دَائِماً.
اَلْمَزَامِيرُ27: 14​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)

في يوم خوفي أنا عليك أتكل
 على ألله توكلت لا اخاف ما يفعله بي انسان
مز 56​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)

تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ " متى ١١ : ٢٨​


----------



## soso a (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*يشفى المنكسرى القلوب ويجبر كسرهم*


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)

يا ربّ، إِلى مَن نَذهَب وكَلامُ الحَياةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِندَك ؟ (يوحنا 6: 68)​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)

هكذا نحن الكثيرين: جسد واحد في المسيح، 
وأعضاء بعضا لبعض، كل واحد للآخر
 رومية 12 : 5​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)

اتكل على الرب، وافعل الخير. اسكن الارض وارع الأمانة، 
وتلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك (مزمور 3:37).​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)

جعلتُ الرب أمامي في كل حين ، 
لأنه عن يميني فلن أتزعزع ..​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)

إنما خير ورحمة يتبعانني كل أيام حياتي وأسكن في بيت الرب إلى مدى الأيام." (مزمور 23: 6)​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)

يا ربّ، إِلى مَن نَذهَب وكَلامُ الحَياةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِندَك ؟​


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)

الله طريقهُ كامل ، قول الرب نقّي ، 
ترسٌ هو لجميع المحتمين بهِ .​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)

لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.
يوحنا 15​


----------



## انت مهم (16 نوفمبر 2018)

معك لا اريد شيئاً في الارض


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)

يا ربّ، إِلى مَن نَذهَب وكَلامُ الحَياةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِندَك ؟ 
ا (يوحنا 6: 68)​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)

من يحفظ فمه ولسانه، يحفظ من الضيقات نفسه.
 (أم ٢١ : ٢٣)​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)

طوبى للذي تختاره وتقربه ليسكن في ديارك. 
لنشبعن من خير بيتك، قدس هيكلك.​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)

باركوا الرب يا كهنة الرب سبحوا 
و ارفعوه الى الدهور​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)

(لو 6: 42): أَوْ كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَقُولَ لأَخِيكَ: يَا أَخِي، دَعْنِي أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِكَ، وَأَنْتَ لاَ تَنْظُرُ الْخَشَبَةَ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ يَا مُرَائِي! أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ​


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2018)

لا تضطرب قلوبكم. أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي 
 يوحنا 14 : 1​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)

أضئ بوجهك على عبدك . 
خلصني برحمتك".​


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)

سراج الجسد هو العين، 
فإن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا،​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2019)

أنتم الآن أيضاً في الحزن، ولكنني سأراكم من جديد، 
وسوف تفرح قلوبكم ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينتزع فرحكم منكم"​


----------



## Maran+atha (20 يناير 2019)

1 تيموثاوس 1: 5
واما غاية الوصية فهي المحبة من قلب طاهر، 
وضمير صالح، وايمان بلا رياء.​


----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)

يا ربّ،  إِلى مَن نَذهَب وكَلامُ الحَياةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِندَك ؟ (يوحنا 6: 68)​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)

في يوم ضيقي أدعوكَ لأنكَ تستجيب لي 
 مزمور ظ¨ظ¦ : ظ§​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2019)

يا ربّ، إِلى مَن نَذهَب وكَلامُ الحَياةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِندَك ؟ 
(يوحنا 6: 68)​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2019)

ومتى وقفتم تصلون، فاغفروا إن كان لكم على أحد شيء، 
لكي يغفر لكم أيضا أبوكم الذي في السماوات زلاتكم.  مرقس 11 : 25​


----------

